# coyote vision



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Coyotes do not see green as green, they see greens as shades of whites and greys. So who needs snow camo?

Oranges appears as shades of bright yellows.

Coyotes vision is clear in the "middle of the sight picture" and blury on the "edges".

Coyote vision is very sensitive to shine, either from skin, new camo, etc.

It is also very sensitive for outlines. You may have the right colored camo, but if you have a bad outline the coyote can spot that very easily. use trees, brush and other things to break up your outline.

 Al

 Al


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the last 2 predator extreme magizine have had a very good article about Coyote vision


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

For all you playing the home game, you can read what he's talking about in the last three issues of Predator Xtreme. For free issues online just go to:

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/PageContent.aspx?ID=29

Pick an issue and read through it. They mention what they eyes can see. After reading through the entire 3 issues, (oct, dec & feb), with these articles They use the first and second as a hook and the third is kind of a let down. They basically pin point a brand as being the best, M2D camo. I think they are just trying to use it as a marketing ploy, I might be reading into things again. But it just seems like something they would do to make a few bucks. What I use is nothing special and I take a lot of coyotes with it, and it sure didn't cost me a $100 buck for a pair of pants and a jacket. Just my 2 cents.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Its an educated assumption. Until someone figures out how to talk to the coyote, we'll never know for sure what they see.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano I am going to back up your comments. I had the same letdown in the lastest issue of Predator Extreme.

The last two issues showed the theories on the canine eye and what they see and don't see. I thought those were pretty good.

*The last issue seems to me to be just a big advertisement. They got you excited in the middle issue by saying they were going to compare camo patters. Here is their test: A bunch of pictures and captions of 3 of the most DARK, BLOBBY patterns out there, and M2D camo, more of an open pattern. Well of course that one is going to look better!!! Where is the Prairie Ghost, the Mossy Oak Brush, the ASAT, the Predator, the Cabela's Open Country, Kings Shadow, and some of the other proven patterns that people use for calling? I guess Natural Gear was on there but COME ON!!! They didn't even have any text of their tests, or reactions, comments, etc. Just some pictures and captions. I get a free subscription to that mag but I feel many times it's just a bunch of advertising for the most part!*

Either that or it's just me being skeptical again but I really doubt it.

Sorry I had to vent.

It will be interesting to see what kind of ads M2D camo has in the future issues. I am betting a full page ad at the minimum!


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd agree with xdeano and fallguy about the marketing ploy. You sure don't have to spend $100 on a pair of pants to have success. Snow camo, for example? Someone on another post talked about cutting a hole in an old bedsheet as a cheap camo alternative -- a great idea and I've done just that.

I have one of Gerry Blair's books and he talks about calling in critters while he was dressed in a Santa Claus outfit so color isn't that critical in most circumstances, at least within reason (it probably wouldn't be wise to use dark-colored Mossy Oak if you're plunked down in a snow-covered field.)

When it comes to calling in and fooling a coyote, I'd say keeping movement to an absolute minimum trumps even the most expensive camo.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

saskcoyote said:


> When it comes to calling in and fooling a coyote, I'd say keeping movement to an absolute minimum trumps even the most expensive camo.


Thats the most important thing right there.

That and common sense. No sense trying to "hide" while wearing your black carhartts and sitting in a bare, white, January field (yes, ive seen it tried-they had a response, and wondered why it sat 600 yards away glaring at that "blob").

A GOOD camo pattern though, will allow you to get away with more movement for those times you need to either move to make the shot, or watch em walk away. These new "high definition" patterns are great if your dead still, and have game at point blank range. But at distance, they just appear as a blob. Im a huge fan of the Predator lineup of camo. Really breaks up your outline.

One of the best western camo's ive ever seen was an old pair of $5 second hand store khaki coveralls that the guy had taken black shoe polish to.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bbj

I also like the Predator brand. I have a jacket and pants and shirt in fall grey and deception patterns.

The only place I have seen that around was in Sportsman's warehouse in Fargo. I was in there last weekend and there was hardly any left! Just a few pieces and it was on the clearance rack. I sure hope they aren't planning on discounting their carrying of that product.

I would have picked up another shirt or vest but I was already buying an expensive pack.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Check out their website. I bought an entire set in deception for $60 on clearance, jacket and pants! Ive gotten a couple sets, both in deception, grey, and evolution, all for the what one set would have cost me in the store.

They always seem to have stuff on clearance, and cheap!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Times are tough so if money for camo is an issue the bed sheet does work and even hides some of your arm movements if kept under the sheet with a shot gun perhaps.

Another even cheaper white camo suit is in the local paint store. It is a simple suit made of some thing like trev, made for a small painting project. They were priced at $5.00 last time I bought a pair. You can use magic markers to put all kinds of patterens on them from standing corn stubble to a willow thicket.
Get the size big enought to fit over your   black carharts.

 Al


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

> Another even cheaper white camo suit is in the local paint store. It is a simple suit made of some thing like trev, made for a small painting project. They were priced at $5.00 last time I bought a pair


exactly what i did last week


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The ones you bought came with a hood?

Come on tell us what you really used from the neck up?

 Al


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

i wish they had a hood! my buddy just used a white tshirt and tied it around his head. the paint store had a full face mask sorta thing for 2 bucks and i bought that. it was more tan than white so i sewed a bunch of cut up socks on it. looks pretty cool


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

:lol: Good thinking there, I'll say.

Once you rip a pair save them for future use cut in strips and glued to the new set. Or you can even cut them to glue over the hole you rip in a second pair.

 AL


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You guys know they make white face masks, right? :lol:


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah but im a cheap a$$ right now haha


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Being on a fixed income, With fuel cost quadrupleing, food cost doubleing, property taxes climbing despite the property values falling and the thief of my 401K by the wall street thieves I fully under stand the term
Tight azz.

:lol: :lol: I keep looking at Alpo from the can Then look at Ditty Moore beef stew. 
Alpo is about 36 cents a can, Doesn't have a layer of grease on the top. Ditty Moore is about $2.14 for the small can. Has a quarter inch of grease on top. 
So I keep wondering which would taste better?
Any comments?

 Al


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Alpo is probably better for you! :lol:

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

alley

if it came down to eating dog food or going hungry I would choose to thin out the deer population and eat meat!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Im really suprised no one commented on the flash that is given off by the scope in the picture. That is what a coyotes sees when the sun is in your face when you pull up to shoot!!! Sun shades on a scope help this but don't always cure it!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I know I ate dog meat in Veit Nam. So if it got real bad to where I was buying dog food to eat, I would also make a really nice stew from the youtes. Plus there are still a lot of deer around right now.
I have read of that being the case though. On the news last week they reported a 93 year old man died of hypothermia in his house after the electric company put a limiter on his meter. He was 4 months behind on his electric bill. They found him in his house with a bunch of clothes on and wrapped in a bunch of blankets. They only found dog food in the cuboards and the man didn't own a dog.
They checked on him because his out of state daughter could not get him on the phone so she called the state police.

I never commented on the scope flash as it is from the camera flash right in front of them. Most hunters watch for the sun angle when setting up. We sure do, we like it to our backs and in the face of the critter if possiable. I thought that was common to all hunters.

 Al


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

lyonch

Yeah I never commented on it either because of the same reason. I just assumed others knew it was the flash's flash on the lens. Then you look at the scope to the right which doesn't have the effect. What a difference a little angle makes.

Now put yourself in the shoes of a quartering coyote and the light catches perfect and it LIGHTS UP QUICK!!! No wonder they would spook and spin around on a dime.

When I first started out I wasn't into the whole wrapping or painting my gun barrel. That fall I was pheasant hunting on a sunny day and I looked over to the next shelter belt where one of our other pushers was walking. That barrel on his gun was SO shiny!!! I started wrapping from that day on!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> saskcoyote said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to calling in and fooling a coyote, I'd say keeping movement to an absolute minimum trumps even the most expensive camo.
> ...


ill third that no movement becuase i was in a snow covered cornfield wearing mossyoak, yeah i know not very suitable but i needed it for a turkey hunt and i went to bomgarrs and that was all they had but back to the point i was wearing green and brown in an area thats white with cornstalks sitting upright but i didnt move an inch until i pulled the gun up and he didnt move until i did and that was from maybe 25 paces away, better camo helps but you can make a gillie suit out of brom gras and call from a brom grass patch and it aint gunna do you any good if ya move


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

actually you can move quite a bit with a ghillie, especially if there is a breeze where it looks like the grass is moving. Moving grass with moving grass, is basically moving grass, as John Madden would put it. :lol:

xdeano


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

ya i understand your point deano with the breeze but if there isnt a breeze and your turning around your going to be noticed, but ya, a ghillie suit is dam good. and then high definition camo cant be that great at 100 yards, its good but at a distance an animal isnt going to notice the picture quality its going to notice color shades and movement


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Seems like there is always a breeze here of some sort.

 Al


----------

